# Ultramarines The Movie Actors Revealed



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Terence Stamp is in it. I love that guy ... one of the best roles he played in my opinion was in Mission to Mars ... he was the Doctor guy that said "I would love to pick up a rock on Mars and turn it over and read ' Made by God'". Very accomplished actor.


----------



## EmbraCraig (Jan 19, 2009)

Linky to the news story here

Sean Pertwee and John Hurt too - that's a much better line up than I was expecting (as in, it's people that I've actually heard of...).

I suppose it goes to show that there's no stigma attached to doing voice work for these sorts of things now - it would have been seen as a big step down for a lot of "proper" actors not too long ago.

(Oh, and hurrah for non-American marine voices too  )


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Going off what Embra said, perhaps with the release of Avatar, it's seen as more dignified for an actor to do voice-work


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Kieffer Sutherland has done voice work on video games Call of Duty: World at War. I have to agree that maybe Hollywood has started to embrace the fact that doing voice work is a part of acting. Some people can put so much inflection into their voice it is uncanny. This could be a sign of good things to come.


----------



## dobbins (Sep 19, 2009)

Actors make loads of money from voice overs, I remember an interview with Ray Liotta where he was saying that the doing the vocal work for Tommy Vercetti in Vice City was the most he has ever been paid. I think the biggest problem is getting them to overcome whatever stigma they imagine there to be, not the cash.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Ah...Terence Stamp. AWESOME.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Masked Jackal said:


> Going off what Embra said, perhaps with the release of Avatar, it's seen as more dignified for an actor to do voice-work


Actually it's been seen as 'proper' acting for a long time, ever since Toy Story and before. Terence Stamp, Sean Pertwee and especially _John Hurt_? Woah...that's actually some proper, respectable acting talent, and several notches above what - with all due respect to the IP - I expected from a CGI movie about Spess Mehreens. Most promising


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Svartmetall said:


> Actually it's been seen as 'proper' acting for a long time, ever since Toy Story and before. Terence Stamp, Sean Pertwee and especially _John Hurt_? Woah...that's actually some proper, respectable acting talent, and several notches above what - with all due respect to the IP - I expected from a CGI movie about Spess Mehreens. Most promising


Well, true, but a recent success reminds people that CGI movies can work. Regardless, I agree, looking forward to this a lot more than I was. k:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Talthewicked said:


> Terence Stamp is in it. I love that guy ... one of the best roles he played in my opinion was in Mission to Mars ... he was the Doctor guy that said "I would love to pick up a rock on Mars and turn it over and read ' Made by God'". Very accomplished actor.


That's actually Red Planet. Just for accuracy. Enjoyed him in the movie though.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Crimson Shadow said:


> That's actually Red Planet. Just for accuracy. Enjoyed him in the movie though.


Fuck yeah ... you are correct. Mission to mars had Gary Sinise... I hate when I mix shit up in my dyslexic brain. It takes a big man to admit when he's wrong ..... ...... ..... I am not a big man.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

whaaaaaat?

Sean Pertwee is amazing. John Hurt, holy freakin crap. 

This movie might just turn out to be unbelievably awesome despite being about Ultracreams and their smurfiness. 

If this movie somehow managed to be rated R... I might just crap myself.


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

I was hoping for Ron Perlman as a Veteran or something. But still, John Hurt? this I like.


----------



## Sloan13 (Feb 16, 2009)

This movie looks sweet, but when is it coming out?


----------



## Chaosrider (Feb 3, 2010)

i saw 2012 for its release.. on the site i saw the short.. which looked like the official one... so ~2 freaking years!!! GAH haha but it looks good...

If its made to portray 40k how could it not be R rated?


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Wish the Ultramarines movie was about Chaos instead.
I reckon Jessica Alba would make a hot Daemonette.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I think it goes without saying that some Chaos will be in the movie. 
Any kind of Daemonette in this movie would make it tits (rimshot)

:hang1:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Some big names there for sure.

Glad to see they aren't skimping, nice to see the build up going from strength to strength.

Will be keeping more of a eye on the movie site now!


----------



## Arbite (Jan 1, 2010)

John Hurt is easily one of the best actors out there. Can't wait to see him in this role.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

John Hurt's mentions going to the GW in Oxford Street, I served him while I was working there (only time I've ever been starstruck and turned into a dribbling mess).

Terence Stamp is another grade 'A' acting talent. He's amazing in whatever film he's in.

Sean Pertwee is no stranger to working around Ultramarines. He did a good job playing Governor Severus (no relation to the character Stamp is playing in this one I assume) in Fire Warrior.

Donald Sumpter was awesome in Being Human this season. 

Getting very excited about this film now!


----------



## subtlejoe (Sep 23, 2008)

If i remember correctly Sean Pertwee did the voice of the space marine commander in the "fire warrior" game back many years ago.  so he's well associated with the game and how it should be done.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

As much as hate to admit it, this is looking like it's actually going to be a proper film not just and hour and a bit of "Buyspacemarinesbuyspacemarinesvisitourshopsandbuyspacemarines!!!"
I am actually looking forward to this now!


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

normtheunsavoury said:


> As much as hate to admit it, this is looking like it's actually going to be a proper film not just and hour and a bit of "Buyspacemarinesbuyspacemarinesvisitourshopsandbuyspacemarines!!!"
> I am actually looking forward to this now!


Well, it still will be, it'll just be actually enjoyable.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Holy crap. Kudos to GW. I'd quite happily watch anything with voice acting by John Hurt, even without all the other great talent.

Haven't been this surprised since i watched the gruffalo with my son at xmas and saw John Hurt was doing VO for that. It was enjoyably awesome.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Check this Video out.

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2010/03/ultramarines-movie-starring-john-hurt.html


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find man, I'd give you rep but won't let me until I spread it around more.


----------

